# roach food



## mantidian (Jun 1, 2009)

hi

what do roaches eat cos I'm planning on breeding them as mantis food. =)

other help would be appreciated.

cheers

jonjoe


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2009)

I always hear people say dog food.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]I was told catfood, and vegies, but what kind of roach?[/SIZE]


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 1, 2009)

Bok choy! When I went to Singapore, bok choy was not popular in the US, and I think that was where I first came across it. Roaches love it. I put a whole head in my roach box two days ago, and now it is almost gone. They will eat just about any scraps and left overs, raw potato, carrots, slices of cutrus fruit, but it's a good idea not to put in anything, like banana that will turn to mush and have to be scraped out. The cat or dog food is a great source of cheap animal protein.

Good luck!


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 1, 2009)

Your staple diet should be a mix of high-protein cat/dog food, chicken feed, parrot food (slightly expensive option) or trout chow.

Your supplements should be fruit and veggies (Yes, those decaying bananas you forgot in the back of the fridge will work!), and depending on the species, meat or fish.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 1, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> Your staple diet should be a mix of high-protein cat/dog food, chicken feed, parrot food (slightly expensive option) or trout chow.Your supplements should be fruit and veggies (Yes, those decaying bananas you forgot in the back of the fridge will work!), and depending on the species, meat or fish. These you need to make sure are gone within a few hours, though.


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Bok choy! When I went to Singapore, bok choy was not popular in the US, and I think that was where I first came across it. Roaches love it. I put a whole head in my roach box two days ago, and now it is almost gone. They will eat just about any scraps and left overs, raw potato, carrots, slices of cutrus fruit, but it's a good idea not to put in anything, like banana that will turn to mush and have to be scraped out. The cat or dog food is a great source of cheap animal protein.Good luck!


This is one thing I feed my uromastyx. That stuff lasts forever in the fridge.


----------



## mantidian (Jun 4, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Bok choy! When I went to Singapore, bok choy was not popular in the US, and I think that was where I first came across it. Roaches love it. I put a whole head in my roach box two days ago, and now it is almost gone. They will eat just about any scraps and left overs, raw potato, carrots, slices of cutrus fruit, but it's a good idea not to put in anything, like banana that will turn to mush and have to be scraped out. The cat or dog food is a great source of cheap animal protein.Good luck!


haha I think bok choy is quite common here. and I should be getting dubia roaches.thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Dubia the males have the wings and when breeding them dont keep alot of males the female get over whelmed.[/SIZE]


----------



## mantidian (Jun 6, 2009)

changed my mind I want to get turkistan roaches now cos their shell is MUCH softer!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jun 6, 2009)

you might also want to look into lobster roaches


----------



## mantidian (Jun 7, 2009)

Emile said:


> you might also want to look into lobster roaches


I've read that turkistan roaches are non-climbing (easier to handle) and faster breeders? btw does anyone have turkistan roaches that could be shipped to singapore cos I want to get them during november- december period.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jun 7, 2009)

lobsters are a bit bigger, i preferred them because they looked nicer than turkistan roaches


----------



## mantidian (Jun 8, 2009)

oh cool


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 8, 2009)

I use guinea pig food with veggies every few days. Seems to do the trick.


----------

